# Kwooty



## rusty (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought I'd have a go at building a more up-to-date version of Kwooty, so far I've had success upto 0.5.1 (builds and works fine) however if I try to build anything above 0.6.x I get the following;


```
[ 82%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/kwootycore.dir/kwootysettings.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkwootycore.so

[ 82%] Built target kwootycore

Scanning dependencies of target kwooty_automoc
[ 82%] Built target kwooty_automoc
Scanning dependencies of target kwooty
[ 84%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/kwooty.dir/kwooty_automoc.o
[ 85%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/kwooty.dir/main.o
[ 86%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/kwooty.dir/uniqueapp.o
Linking CXX executable kwooty
../lib/libkwootycore.so.0.6.1: undefined reference to `PreferencesServer::MAX_SERVERS'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kwooty-devel/work/kwooty-0.6.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kwooty-devel/work/kwooty-0.6.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kwooty-devel/work/kwooty-0.6.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kwooty-devel.
```

Building software is new to me so I'm a bit stumped as to where to go from here, any advice?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe try contacting the port maintainer and try asking them to update to a newer version?
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/net/kwooty && make maintainer[/cmd]


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 25, 2011)

Port upgraded to 0.6.3.


----------

